# Firefox css body selector not working. Works in Chrome.



## Shekibobo (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm working on a wordpress theme, and I'm trying to set global properties of everything inside the 'body' tag. However, it seems that in my css stylesheet, the selector 'body' is not recognized.

Nothing that I put inside the body selector properties are recognized in firefox, but in chromium they are all recognized just fine. I don't think I've ever had this problem before.

Can anyone give me an idea what's wrong here? Is it something with firefox in general or is it possibly something wrong with my firefox settings?

I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with firefox 3.5.5. The site, unfortunately, is only located on a local server, so I can't link you to the problem site.


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 21, 2009)

Can you post the code so we can have a look.


----------



## Shekibobo (Dec 24, 2008)

I've attached the files. The html code was generated using the same php scripts from this tutorial. The css is a work in progress, currently just thrown together collecting ids and class names.

As you may see in Firefox, the background color of the body (as well as any other attributes you add) may not actually show up, while in other browsers, at least in chromium, everything is detected.


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 21, 2009)

It appears that you have hard-coded your file references in the html file, so check them against the actual file locations on your account.
You should be using relative file references {./css_folder/style.css }


----------



## Shekibobo (Dec 24, 2008)

Please keep in mind, the html file included is the code generated from the wordpress php scripts. If you change the file reference yourself, it should work fine. It all works on my computer, since I have the host set up as localhost.


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 21, 2009)

```
/* Reset default browser styles */
@import url('styles/reset.css');

/* Rebuild default browser styles */
@import url('styles/rebuild.css');

/* Basic WordPress Styles */
@import url('styles/wp.css');

/* GVL Page Menu */
@import url('styles/wp_page_menu.css);

/* Global */
```
when I remove these rules and comments from the css, it works. 
I can not see anything wrong with the code, but I generally do not use the @import rules. I thought the @import rule was no longer useful since the most current and predominant browsers all use css effectively. try listing them in your head section as link tags instead.


----------

